# Selling Outback :-(



## flyfishin69 (Oct 2, 2011)

As I'm sitting in my outback typing this on a warm March evening. I'm sad to say that I must part with my 04 Keystone Outback, Double Bunks • Rear Queen Bed • 3 Burner Stove • Front & Rear Entry Doors • Gas/Electric refrigerator and freezer • Outside stove and gas grill mount • Bath w/Shower • Booth Dinette • Ducted AC • Front & Rear Stabilizer Jacks • Gas/Elec. Water Heater • am/fm/cd stereo • TV Antenna • Oven • 2 slide outs • Microwave • Fiberglass Exterior • Spare Tire • (2) New Deep Cycle batteries with switch • Patio Awning • Outside Shower. Duel propane tanks. 
Like New condition, Everything works great. Extremely Clean. Just resealed all roof seems after I found a tiny leak. Regularly UV treated the rubber roof. 
Email me an offer at [email protected] I Will gladly send pictures and answer any questions. Or Call 717-977-9888

5460 Dry Weight

Greencastle Pennsylvania


----------

